# What schematic editor does pedalpcb use?



## kaomao (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi
I was wondering what editor you use to create your schematics.
Looks great and clear.

Cheers


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2019)

DipTrace.


----------



## evitative (Jul 1, 2019)

Robert said:


> DipTrace.


Which package have you found to be adequate for pedal design? (Starter, Lite, Standard, etc.)


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2019)

Lite is more than enough for most projects... I've only run into a few cases where more than 500 pins were necessary.
The majority of the circuits here could probably even be done on the Starter edition.


----------



## kaomao (Jul 2, 2019)

Gre


Robert said:


> DipTrace.


Great! Thanks!
I'm not a big fan of Eagle or Kicad, I wanted to try some alternatives
The only one that I found to be very easy and fast to use for designs is EasyEDA


----------



## evitative (Jul 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> Lite is more than enough for most projects... I've only run into a few cases where more than 500 pins were necessary.
> The majority of the circuits here could probably even be done on the Starter edition.


All your boards are two layer then, with one being a ground plane?


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2019)

They're two layer, but there is typically a ground plane on each side.   I don't dedicate an entire layer to the ground plane.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you use your own library, I have been trying to learn it but some of the components are hard to find such as the positive and negative inputs and grounds.


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2019)

I started out by converting the Madbean Eagle libraries to DipTrace, but over the years have added/modified/replaced components as needed.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 2, 2019)

Is it easy to convert from Eagle to Diptrace?


----------



## kaomao (Jul 3, 2019)

if you want a ready to use library check this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9622htc2f7ptq4d/rullywow diptrace library 3.25.15.zip?dl=0
Found it yesterday


----------



## Robert (Jul 3, 2019)

Yep, that's a good one.   Rully did basically the same thing I did.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 3, 2019)

I have tried that one and some of the pads are wonky.


----------



## kaomao (Jul 3, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I have tried that one and some of the pads are wonky.


I don't know for me they work as expected
Can you pin point what components are messy?


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 3, 2019)

The positive, ground, sw pads.


----------

